# Where do I input Pension paid in Form 11?



## Megan24 (23 Mar 2010)

First off, take it easy on me. I am finding completing my tax return ridiculously complicated and I only have a few fields to actually fill out 

I am a PAYE worker who pays money into a pension fund (I pay a % of gross income), as does my employer as a benefit (they pay another %). My payslips do not show the employer's Pension contributions but as far as I know they are not taxable. My Gross Salary includes my Pension contrib's, but pension is subtracted before PRSI/Income Levy/PAYE is applied. 

I have to complete a Form 11 as some stocks vested during 2009. My question is, where on the Form 11 do I outline the amount I paid into a pension so I am not taxed on this amount? Section 212 states Gross Salary minus Pension. The amounts in 228 & 229 (Income Levy part) do include the Pension amount, so they could figure it from there? Sections 506 & 507 relate to RAC's anbd PRSA's but I don't know if either of these means Pension Fund (through Mercer).

Ideas anyone?


----------



## darag (23 Mar 2010)

Sorry I don't have a straight answer but I find the ROS OFFLINE tool quite useful for this.  Unfortunately you cannot submit the document it generates but there is a fairly close correspondence between it (the ROS offline document) and a real form 11.  At least it allows you to focus on the areas of relevance.


----------



## Domo (23 Mar 2010)

Your P60 will show your taxable income, and this is what you show on the return form under this heading.
Your income levy certificate shows the relevant amounts for that specific heading.
You can therefore ignore your payslips for this.


----------



## Megan24 (24 Mar 2010)

Darag: Thanks for the Tip. I hadn't heard of that tool so am trying it out now.

Domo: Thanks. Yep the P60 shows the Gross Amount minus the Pension paid by me (Taxable Amount). I have entered this amount in section 212 of Section D (Gross Income subject to PAYE). I just thought I had to enter the amount of contributions to Pensions somewhere as well.


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Mar 2010)

Megan , 
You probably noticed by now on your payslip , that you have the following :
1. Gross Pay 
2. Taxable Pay 
The difference between the two figures , is most likely your pension deductions .

Now your P60 only shows one figure = Total Pay ( which is the figure less your pension deductions - in other words , your taxable pay )

So when completing Form 11 , you can ignore your pension and enter your gross pay as per your P60 .]

If you contribute to PRSA / AVC etc , include this on Form 11


----------



## Megan24 (24 Mar 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> Megan , You probably noticed by now on your payslip , that you have the following :
> 1. Gross Pay
> 2. Taxable Pay
> The difference between the two figures , is most likely your pension deductions .


Yep, exactly.



allthedoyles said:


> Now your P60 only shows one figure = Total Pay ( which is the figure less your pension deductions - in other words , your taxable pay ). So when completing Form 11 , you can ignore your pension and enter your gross pay as per your P60 .


 
Exactly, my P60 only shows a Gross Amount which is equal to my Gross Annual Pay minus my Pension contributions. OK great, so I dont need to write my Pensions contributions in anywhere on the Form 11 then.



allthedoyles said:


> If you contribute to PRSA / AVC etc , include this on Form 11


 I haven't made any AVC's. Apart from knowing that PRSA stands for "personal retirement savings account" I wasn't sure what a PRSA actually was, and thought that I had to put my Pension contributions in this section. I'm guessing these are something different or are maybe paid into after paying tax.

Thanks again!


----------

